# woo hoo POWERCHIP gold 93 (540) is here



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

yea buddy!

Fed Ex dropped off the goods! Gotta get home and send the info to Powerchip... if all goes well I should have results (butt dyno   on monday... whenever I get the chance to get back down to Autothority to put it on their dyno... I can post the comparison


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

marinakorp said:


> yea buddy!
> 
> Fed Ex dropped off the goods! Gotta get home and send the info to Powerchip... if all goes well I should have results (butt dyno   on monday... whenever I get the chance to get back down to Autothority to put it on their dyno... I can post the comparison


Schweeeeet!

That's great! I can't wait till you let us know how it feels :thumbup:


----------



## sb540 (Jan 25, 2002)

What is "it"? 

When I got my software upgrade from GIAC, I had to send them my ECU and have them program it and send it back. I think with Dinan software, you have to bring the car in. What did they actually send you? Is this the one that allows you to download the software from your own laptop?


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

sb540 said:


> What is "it"?
> 
> When I got my software upgrade from GIAC, I had to send them my ECU and have them program it and send it back. I think with Dinan software, you have to bring the car in. What did they actually send you? Is this the one that allows you to download the software from your own laptop?


I guess what happens is you use their software to trap the mappings of ur ecu to a file then upload it to them. They can then make the changes that would optimize your performance and send it back to you.


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

marinakorp said:


> yea buddy!
> 
> Fed Ex dropped off the goods! Gotta get home and send the info to Powerchip... if all goes well I should have results (butt dyno   on monday... whenever I get the chance to get back down to Autothority to put it on their dyno... I can post the comparison


Really looking forward to hearing about this mod. : popcorn:


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

Thanks to the guys (and gals) at powerchip for being so understanding and patient with me


the install went well. Once I received the laptop (another story... FedEx had issues) and hooked the cable up to the car... the download took a few minutes... put file on cassette and went to home computer to e-mail file... went downstairs, called and said that they should have the file...answered that they already sent the modified one back (yikes that is fast)...took diskette to laptop in car... turned car on and off... drove for inagural drive


First run... not too impressed with the change... as the drive went around the block (for a mie or two) ... the power kept rolling on and on and on and was coming on stronger in lower rpms... this thing reall pulls strong in every gear!

put about 60 miles on the car and this thing is pulling like a freight train! Exhaust note seemed to change... slightly... a little more noticeable, but not obtrusive (that will change with an exhaust! ... damn gotta stop mod fever)

If you are looking for a software change and cannot be without the car for an extended period of time (a week or a few days ,etc) this is the way to go... 


I would like to get to autothority for a dyno pull and see the difference in the power to the wheels... but I live in philly and do not have a before pull anywhere else but autothority... oh well gotta wait till the next event!


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

marinakorp said:


> Thanks to the guys (and gals) at powerchip for being so understanding and patient with me
> 
> the install went well. Once I received the laptop (another story... FedEx had issues) and hooked the cable up to the car... the download took a few minutes... put file on cassette and went to home computer to e-mail file... went downstairs, called and said that they should have the file...answered that they already sent the modified one back (yikes that is fast)...took diskette to laptop in car... turned car on and off... drove for inagural drive
> 
> ...


Excellent!

Do you notice more power down low or highend? What specifications did you tell them you wanted or would like to see?


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

actually that whole specification... is marketing for the whole... what would you like? More power, high end, better mileage... they are all inputs to the literature you get (PDF)... to that point... I see it all over the place

generally in the mid to upper ranges... but definately more pull in every gear, comes on closer to the 3k range that the stock 4k range (powerband)... passing is great...


----------



## Lawaia (Oct 9, 2003)

:thumbup: Congrats on the mod...great info too! I too cannot be without my car for more than a couple of days so this option is excellent. Now to convince the wife... :tsk:


----------



## Malachi (Sep 30, 2003)

marinakorp said:


> actually that whole specification... is marketing for the whole... what would you like? More power, high end, better mileage... they are all inputs to the literature you get (PDF)... to that point... I see it all over the place
> 
> generally in the mid to upper ranges... but definately more pull in every gear, comes on closer to the 3k range that the stock 4k range (powerband)... passing is great...


Sounds like you are happy with the software. I would like to update my software in the future for something that is tuneable (currently have Dinan). I just keep wondering how much of a difference that it will make. :dunno:

BTW, the TQ powerband (>300) on the stock 540i is between 2500 and 4500 rpm.


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

Malachi said:


> Sounds like you are happy with the software. I would like to update my software in the future for something that is tuneable (currently have Dinan). I just keep wondering how much of a difference that it will make. :dunno:
> 
> BTW, the TQ powerband (>300) on the stock 540i is between 2500 and 4500 rpm.


yes, but most noticeable at +-4000 rpm... I'm feeling the rush at 3200 or so


----------



## DDB (Feb 14, 2003)

marinakorp said:


> I put about 60 miles on the car and this thing is pulling like a freight train! Exhaust note seemed to change... slightly... a little more noticeable, but not obtrusive (that will change with an exhaust! ... damn gotta stop mod fever)


Sorry, Marinakorp, but your perceived power gain cannot possibly be true. Well, at least that's what Steve Dinan thinks. Note the following quote from a recent white paper of his (linked below):

Steve Dinan wrote: "And in the case of performance engine management software for later model cars, we seem to be the only BMW tuner that has come to grips with the fact that there is simply no horsepower to be gained from engine management tuning alone."

See the third paragraph of the first page


----------



## DSPTurtle (Oct 4, 2003)

Interesting... so when you are sitting at a stop light waiting to drag race the guy next to you, you better have a big ass fan in front of you to keep the motor cool so you can be a max horsepower when the light goes green.
Real World??? How bout Real Bullsh!t!!!
JB


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

So then why does steve Dinan sell chips for the newer cars?


----------



## DDB (Feb 14, 2003)

marinakorp said:


> So then why does steve Dinan sell chips for the newer cars?


Well, I think he would say that only those chips sold in conjunction with other modifications (CAI, exhaust, throttle body, etc.) would make a difference.

I suppose he may be right. Still, I've been very pleased with the change in my car's style with my GIAC software. Even if RWHP hasn't increased, the car just feels better.


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

marinakorp said:


> So then why does steve Dinan sell chips for the newer cars?


If someone would like to get in touch with autothority... so I can go down this weekend and use their dyno ... I might be able to get away

If I can get more than 275 - 280 at the wheels with just the chip... that would be great! .... unfortunately, I was unable to get to a dyno right before the mods (locally) and see what the post install dyno provided..

Actually next weekend would be better...maybe even Friday Nov 28 I could do...


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

marinakorp said:


> Actually next weekend would be better...maybe even Friday Nov 28 I could do...


November 28 is the day after Thanksgiving. I don't think you'll find any small shops open.


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Steve Dinan is full of crap. If it does not affect the size of his wallet he will knock on every product.

Marinakorp, I won't be surprised if you see, if not more than 10 rwhp on your car at the dyno.



> "And in the case of performance engine management software for later model cars, we seem to be the only BMW tuner that has come to grips with the fact that there is simply no horsepower to be gained from engine management tuning alone."


They forgot to add the fine print..
"....because we want to sell you a CAI ,or a MAF, or a throttle body along with it and charge you $10,000 for everything... "

What a load of crap. That white paper should be called toilet paper...


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

Greco said:


> Steve Dinan is full of crap. If it does not affect the size of his wallet he will knock on every product.
> 
> Marinakorp, I won't be surprised if you see, if not more than 10 rwhp on your car at the dyno.
> 
> ...


I was trying to be conservative on the estimate... until I can find out what EXACTLY was the HP gain from the chip alone

If I get 15-23 HP at the wheels... that would be SIGNFICANT... getting me closer to the 300... add an Exhaust and intake... 300 should not be too far off the mark


----------



## Aye Chingow! (Oct 6, 2003)

Greco said:


> Steve Dinan is full of crap. If it does not affect the size of his wallet he will knock on every product.
> 
> Marinakorp, I won't be surprised if you see, if not more than 10 rwhp on your car at the dyno.
> 
> ...


It will be interesting to see what Marinakorp comes up with after he has his car dynoed again. BTW, the temperature of the day could make a difference in the dyno results...

As for your comments about Dinan :dunno: It seems that a company who puts that much research into it and does not void the factory warranty would know what they are talking about. And if he really only wants to sell CAIs, then why does he state that the STOCK M3 intake is one of the best designs he has ever seen and can't really improve on it... If all they wanted to do is make things and overcharge for them, he would make an exact copy and paint it red or something. Claim an extra % in HP and sell them like hotcakes.


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

Aye Chingow! said:


> It will be interesting to see what Marinakorp comes up with after he has his car dynoed again. BTW, the temperature of the day could make a difference in the dyno results...
> 
> As for your comments about Dinan :dunno: It seems that a company who puts that much research into it and does not void the factory warranty would know what they are talking about. And if he really only wants to sell CAIs, then why does he state that the STOCK M3 intake is one of the best designs he has ever seen and can't really improve on it... If all they wanted to do is make things and overcharge for them, he would make an exact copy and paint it red or something. Claim an extra % in HP and sell them like hotcakes.


He actually does void the factory warranty... he just states that he matches it if there is an issue... if there is a problem, BMW will not cover, and youo can prove that it was dinan's fault.. then dinan pays... if you cannot prove it was dinan's fault... and BMW will not cover... you are HOSED!

Actually the Dyno gets SAE corrected for differences in air temp

when I dyno'd last time it was in the 80's and I put down 264/300 SAE corrected and was consistent on all the runs... so If I put down less I will be torqued a bit...


----------



## Greco (Feb 16, 2003)

Aye Chingow! said:


> It will be interesting to see what Marinakorp comes up with after he has his car dynoed again. BTW, the temperature of the day could make a difference in the dyno results...
> 
> As for your comments about Dinan :dunno: It seems that a company who puts that much research into it and does not void the factory warranty would know what they are talking about. And if he really only wants to sell CAIs, then why does he state that the STOCK M3 intake is one of the best designs he has ever seen and can't really improve on it... If all they wanted to do is make things and overcharge for them, he would make an exact copy and paint it red or something. Claim an extra % in HP and sell them like hotcakes.


As Marinacorp already said, Dinan matches your factory warranty because the mods do in fact VOID your BMW warranty. Then you are stuck going to dealers who have a relationship with Dinan to get your warranty work done. The biggest misconception people have is the Dinan and BMW are in bed together. That is bull. Dinan has agreements w/ individual dealerships. That's all. People like you buy into their marketing and feel all warm and cuddly when you buy a Dinan product.

As for the M3 airbox, I wonder what kind of R&D they do over there because GruppeM seems to have found 15 whp using their intake, but then again Dinan is this company that spends lots of money on R&D which gives them the right to tag on ridiculous prices on their products. One of those items, the $8000 S62 header kit. $8000 for headers... so much R&D went into them, all the rest of their competitors are between $2600-$3500, and to top it all off, the S62 header installation on the Z8's required hack jobs on the frame!! Now Dinan is saying "sorry, we are re-designing the headers to correctly fit, and will repair the damages to all the Z8's." Commendable for living up to the error, but if you pay $8000 for R&D'd headers you'd expect better fit and finish.

But then again I guess your idea of not overcharging is like asking $10K for 10 extra ponies on an E46 M3.....

Gruppe M Dyno of E46 M3...


----------



## humanoid (Mar 31, 2002)

I think we need to get back on topic here guys. 

I'm very curious about the powerchips enhancements and I'm sure there will be an increase...how much who knows.

If the butt dyno is saying hold on to your @#*&@...that's all that matters


----------



## marinakorp (Oct 3, 2003)

humanoid said:


> I think we need to get back on topic here guys.
> 
> I'm very curious about the powerchips enhancements and I'm sure there will be an increase...how much who knows.
> 
> If the butt dyno is saying hold on to your @#*&@...that's all that matters


I wouldn't say hold on to your @$$... but noticeable... trying to work something out with a facility for next week


----------



## Aye Chingow! (Oct 6, 2003)

Greco said:


> As Marinacorp already said, Dinan matches your factory warranty because the mods do in fact VOID your BMW warranty. Then you are stuck going to dealers who have a relationship with Dinan to get your warranty work done. The biggest misconception people have is the Dinan and BMW are in bed together. That is bull. Dinan has agreements w/ individual dealerships. That's all. People like you buy into their marketing and feel all warm and cuddly when you buy a Dinan product.
> 
> As for the M3 airbox, I wonder what kind of R&D they do over there because GruppeM seems to have found 15 whp using their intake, but then again Dinan is this company that spends lots of money on R&D which gives them the right to tag on ridiculous prices on their products. One of those items, the $8000 S62 header kit. $8000 for headers... so much R&D went into them, all the rest of their competitors are between $2600-$3500, and to top it all off, the S62 header installation on the Z8's required hack jobs on the frame!! Now Dinan is saying "sorry, we are re-designing the headers to correctly fit, and will repair the damages to all the Z8's." Commendable for living up to the error, but if you pay $8000 for R&D'd headers you'd expect better fit and finish.
> 
> ...


I actually knew Dinan and BMW are not working together. Steve Dinan said so when he came to town about a month ago. But they match the warranty, even my CPO warranty! Which I think is pretty cool.

Didn't mean to start an arguement. I just don't believe every dyno I see, or HP claim I read. I like Dinan stuff and haven't had any problems ever getting the dealer to honor the warranty with Dinan stuff installed. Not sure where the $10K for 10 extra ponies comes from. Last time I checked that amount of money would get you pretty close to a supercharger worth about 100 extra ponies :dunno: I know that Dinan is a little more expensive, which is why I am having trouble spending $900 on a Dinan muffler vs. about $600 for a SuperSprint (including resonator section). But I think some things are worth it.

Anyway, back to the subject. Can't wait to see how marinakorp's dyno turns out.


----------

